# Bereich aus Vollbild Anwendung auf zweitem Monitor anzeigen lassen



## VitaliTy (9. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich benutze eine Geforce 8800gt mit 2 Monitoren die direkt an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen sind. Auf einem Monitor wird der Desktop durch die Nvidia Systemsteuerung erweitert.

Ich würde gerne wissen ob es ein Tool/Programm gibt welches mir folgendes ermöglicht:

Auf dem ersten Monitor spiele ich ein Spiel, und auf dem zweiten Monitor auf welchem der Desktop erweitert wird, möchte ich einen Bereich des Spiels zusätzlich anzeigen lassen.

Optimal wäre wenn man diesen Bereich auf dem 2ten Monitor vergrößert anzeigen lassen könnte.

Weiß jemand ob es etwas in der Richtung gibt?

Mfg
Vitality


----------



## mauorrizze (11. November 2010)

Das dürfte technisch recht anspruchsvoll sein, daher ist mir auch nichts dergleichen bekannt. Was ginge: Mit Kamera den einen Monitor abfilmen und das live auf dem zweiten darstellen, aber ist wohl nicht ganz so intuitiv wie du es gerne hättest


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. November 2010)

kann win mittlerweile überhaupt 3d anwendungen auf 2 monitore splitten, soweit ich weiß nicht, du müsstest 1 großen desktop über beide monitore einrichten für d3d xD
alternativ, du schreibst ja auch nicht genau ob es nen festen ausschnitt etc... handelt oder immer das gebiet um den mauszeiger ... wäre vieleicht reglo möglich, dabei handelt es sich zwar primär um nen pixelmaßband aber die software vergrössert den berreich um den mauszeiger und gibt diesen in einem kleinen fenster das man vergrössern kann, auf den anderen monitor verschieben, etc... aus 
allerdings habe ich keine ahnung ob des prog bei ner 3d anwendung funzt oder einfach ne schwarze fläche oder änhliches ausgibt


----------



## VitaliTy (28. Juli 2011)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter beschäftigt mich jedoch noch immer.

Reglo funktioniert auch mit 3d Anwendungen.
Jedoch nur um den Mauszeiger herum und stark verzögert (da keine grafikbeschleunigung?).

Prinzipiell geht es darum, das Radar eines Spiels, welches in der oberen Ecke ist vergrößert auf einem 2ten Monitor anzuzeigen.

Mfg


----------



## Falk (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn es das Spiel unterstützt ist es gar kein Problem, 3D auf beiden Monitoren geht. Bestes Beispiel: Supreme Commander.


----------



## VitaliTy (28. Juli 2011)

Ja WENN, suche eine Lösung für wenn nicht.
Und bei SC ist es auch verbuggt mit der Maussteuerung man kommt dann über den Bildschirm hinaus.

Spielst du noch SC? Wir könnten ja mal ne Runde zocken  - bei Interesse PM.


----------

